# Advantage of Blades over Cavity Backs



## GeneralStore (Aug 15, 2011)

I know this sounds like a dumb question, but what I really want to know is if you could hit the sweet spot on a club head most of the time, what would be the advantage of going with blades?

I know that they help in fading or drawing the ball, but you can do that with Cavity Backs as well or is it easier?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 15, 2011)

Uh oh, contentious thread alert.

Basically it is a trade-off between workability and forgiveness. Workability is controllability, but its evil twin uncontrollability always comes along for the ride too. So if you are able to hit the sweet spot most of the time, you want to be like Corey Pavin and hit little fades and draws, and blades give you more scope to do that.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know this sounds like a dumb question, but what I really want to know is if you could hit the sweet spot on a club head most of the time, what would be the advantage of going with blades?

I know that they help in fading or drawing the ball, but you can do that with Cavity Backs as well or is it easier?
		
Click to expand...


Its easier but cavity backs are becoming a lot more popular and better at working the ball.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you could hit the sweet spot most of the time, you would be on telly, not on here.

Most cavity backs have a low centre of gravity. This helps to launch the ball high, and gives a priority to back spin (hence the high launch), which keeps the ball straight.

Most blades have a higher centre of gravity. This will launch lower.Side spin will be a bit easier to achive due to the cg position too. This means fades and draws are easier to achieve, but so are massive slices and hooks.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 15, 2011)

When hitting a cavity back low and off the toe on a cold winters morning,it just doesn't give you the numb ringing fingers like a blade can.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 15, 2011)

When hitting a cavity back low and off the toe on a cold winters morning,it just doesn't give you the numb ringing fingers like a blade can.
		
Click to expand...

Or any time


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 15, 2011)

So, would it be easier to overcook a draw/fade with a bladed club vs a cavity back club?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2011)

So, would it be easier to overcook a draw/fade with a bladed club vs a cavity back club?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes......!!

Even players cavity backs are more tricky to work than blades.
The higher backspin from cavitybacks help to keep the ball straighter. And the perimeter weighting helps the poor strike.


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 15, 2011)

There are so many players that dont seem to be working the ball going for blades or 'players cavity backs' or whatever you would classify a Mizuno MP 63 type of club, why is that?

I am about to change my irons, so just trying to understand the reasoning behind it.

If you were not interested in working the ball, there would be no reason to go for a blade or 'player cavity back', is that correct?

Apologies for all the questions


----------



## chris661 (Aug 15, 2011)

I went for mine purely for aesthetics, I prefer looking at them. That said I am going to book a fitting session soon and see what they say as I fancy some new irons and will go for whatever is best (within reason).


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2011)

To "work" the ball, you need to impart spin.
This can be done equally well with blades or anything else.
The only difference I see is the off centre hits with blades dont go as far as the chunky clubs.
If you are swinging well and hitting the sweetspot alot, you can use anything.

DO NOT believe the media rubbish that some clubs will make you a better player. It's nonsense.

Find a club that you like the look of, make sure it has a shaft that suits your swing speed and get out there and practice.

And before you tell me you don't have time, if you want to be good you will make time.

YOU CANNOT BUY A GOOD GOLF SWING.

Sorry, rant over


----------



## CMAC (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm always amazed by the people that want to 'work the ball' 

apart from the odd time you have to hit a slice or hook round a tree whats wrong with a straight shot? 

You can still slice/hook shots with GI clubs if you dont have a good swing, if you couldn't then we'd all be off scratch


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 16, 2011)

I hear you Bobmac and believe me I practice...alot! I dont think I am as good as I should be for the amount of practice I put in, but I certainly try

I went and had a fitting and I was told that I need to get a stiffer shaft and my lie angle wasnt right for me neither. So I am looking at either getting my clubs adjusted and new shafts fitted or just getting a new set all together and if so, what to go for.

I currently play a Mizuno forged cavity back and I am considering a change to the MP 53, so trying to gather more information on whether I should rather be going for a much more larger cavity back club that would help my off center strikes.

If its going to cost Â£300 to change the shafts, adjust the lie angles and put new grips on my current clubs, I should just look at the option of putting in a few more quid and getting a new set

Anymore thoughts and opinions are very welcome


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you feel you have a lot of off centre strikes, then you have answered your own question.

JPX800 Pro?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a couple of questions if I may.
Who did your fitting?
And are you having lessons?


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 16, 2011)

I would say I flush the ball about 70% of the time, my iron play is the best part of my game, what I do have issues with is when fading or drawing I often overcook it, but thats a swing thing I believe

To answer the questions:
- I take a lesson once a month to work on my swing
- When I bought my current clubs, I got them from a store that sells Mizuno stuff and they put me on the radar machine and took some measurements, it was when I was starting though and my swing has changed quite a bit since then
- I tried the JPX 800 Pros and the ball does what I want it to do, but they sounded like plastic and just didnt feel right. I would rather keep my current set than get those 800 Pros, they look lovely though


----------



## CMAC (Aug 16, 2011)

- When I bought my current clubs, I got them from a store that sells Mizuno stuff and they put me on the radar machine and took some measurements,
		
Click to expand...

did you see ball flight and not simulated ball flight? if not then go to a proper Mizuno fitting centre, you NEED to see what the balls doing


----------



## Ethan (Aug 16, 2011)

To "work" the ball, you need to impart spin.
This can be done equally well with blades or anything else.
The only difference I see is the off centre hits with blades dont go as far as the chunky clubs.
		
Click to expand...

But spin works in two axes, horizontal (side) and vertical (back), and SGI irons have a lot more backspin, which tends to reduce the effect of side spin more than players clubs, no?


----------



## scozzie (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been using a set of 25 yr old wilson staff forged blades for a few months now and love them! picked them up for nothing,regripped them and they are staying in bag..why? I love the look of them at address and they feel great(especially with soft new grips!) and when I have a good day its awesome to feel that wonderful sensation thru your hands and see the ball rocketing off with a fizz!! on bad days it goes nowhere and bad shots are magnified..but hey,it was a bad shot wasnt it? what did i expect? bit of a retro head so it suits me,you mite want something from this century!!...if you feel good with either,go with it,i dont have any more bad days than when I had CB's but enjoy my good days more and Hcap is stable..good luck


----------



## kid2 (Aug 16, 2011)

To "work" the ball, you need to impart spin.
This can be done equally well with blades or anything else.
The only difference I see is the off centre hits with blades dont go as far as the chunky clubs.
If you are swinging well and hitting the sweetspot alot, you can use anything.

DO NOT believe the media rubbish that some clubs will make you a better player. It's nonsense.

Find a club that you like the look of, make sure it has a shaft that suits your swing speed and get out there and practice.

And before you tell me you don't have time, if you want to be good you will make time.

YOU CANNOT BUY A GOOD GOLF SWING.

Sorry, rant over 

Click to expand...


Thanks Bob...

Im off to get my Wilsonstaff FG Tour's back


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 17, 2011)

I was told by the fitter that my current mizunos need to be adjusted more upright and need a stiffer shaft, along with needing to be regripped. I worked it all out and its that or sell my current clubs, take the cost of adjusting them and add another Â£ 50 and get a new set of clubs, which makes more sense to me.

I went and hit the MP53's again and the JPX 800 Pros, I hit them about the same, a little bit more consistency with the JPX 800 Pros and a much better feel with the MP53s, so thinking of going with them. 

In my opinion, the MP53s are closer to my MX 200s than the JPX 800 pros, main difference seems to be the size of the head, so slightly towards the toe on the MX200s can be a mishit on the MP53s and a bigger loss of distance.

Any opinions or advice on the matter?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally having hit both I'd go JPX800 Pro all day long. More forgiving, better trajectory and just as good off the club face than the 53's and more margin for error


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

I use MP-53s and I took a long time to pick them. I tried every other club that I thought I wanted and hated the look of them all. I was then stuck with the problem of looks/feel over no looks/distance/forgiveness. I was in a position where now(xmas this year) was the time to buy new clubs and that I would not find a budget for them for a few years in the future so they had to last. I put faith in the fact that my swing would improve and I am sure I will get stick for this but I have found that I strike the ball more cleanly now because I have to, when it happens its a lot more rewarding than with a GI club.

Do I love my MP-53: Oh yes, very much!!
Do I sometimes wish I had gone for the JPX Pro: yes Sometimes

So for me looks and feel of the strike were more important to me in the long run and its not like they are harsh I just think they can be a little short at times.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 17, 2011)

I use MP-53s and I took a long time to pick them. I tried every other club that I thought I wanted and hated the look of them all. I was then stuck with the problem of looks/feel over no looks/distance/forgiveness. I was in a position where now(xmas this year) was the time to buy new clubs and that I would not find a budget for them for a few years in the future so they had to last. I put faith in the fact that my swing would improve and I am sure I will get stick for this but I have found that I strike the ball more cleanly now because I have to, when it happens its a lot more rewarding than with a GI club.

Do I love my MP-53: Oh yes, very much!!
Do I sometimes wish I had gone for the JPX Pro: yes Sometimes

So for me looks and feel of the strike were more important to me in the long run and its not like they are harsh I just think they can be a little short at times.
		
Click to expand...

Al, would love a hit with your 53's at the PPE on the range if you'll let me!


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

@OP http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8ICjq1qKCnc

This will interest you.

@Aztecs of course mate, team blue brothers!!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2011)

As per my previous post, have you witnessed ball flight or just radar info?


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 17, 2011)

DarthVega...I have witnessed ball flight and seen the results on flightscope


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 17, 2011)

Alex...nice video, when I was watching it, this came up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOD-OdFxBQg&feature=fvwrel 
which shows this guy reviewing all the mizuno clubs. Quite interesting.

Anyways, DarthVega to expand on my previous answer, the main difference when I hit the MP53 and the JPX 800 Pro from my current club was the ball flight, which was much more penetrating and slightly lower.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

Alex...nice video, when I was watching it, this came up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOD-OdFxBQg&feature=fvwrel 
which shows this guy reviewing all the mizuno clubs. Quite interesting.
		
Click to expand...


Ah yes, thats Mark Crossfield, I watch everything he does, I think he is very good at making his point and he has a sweet swing!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2011)

Alex...nice video, when I was watching it, this came up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOD-OdFxBQg&feature=fvwrel 
which shows this guy reviewing all the mizuno clubs. Quite interesting.
		
Click to expand...


Ah yes, thats Mark Crossfield, I watch everything he does, I think he is very good at making his point and he has a sweet swing!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto  love his real world reviews, all manufacturers should pay him, agreed re his sweet swing, wonder why he doesn't make it on the local tour


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you for your advice. I ended up going for another fitting session and went with the MP 53s

The stiffer shaft and the extra length helped alot, probably more than the actual club head itself.


----------

